# Lionel Oil Derrick



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there anyway to adjust how often it makes the pumping action?

And, eventually I would like to have it controlled by the AIU is possible. Anybody tried this?

and last but not least... I have the derrick and the pumping station and I need another piece (the black piece that sits on the bubble tube) for the pumping station, which I believe are identical. any other places to find it other than Lionel site?


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

In looking at the Lionel site, the part number is 600-455-41, and the postwar version is 455-41. I'd believe places like ttender.com or traindoctor.com will have them. Many times the newer number is simply a reproduction of the postwar version. I know traindoctor lists it at $3.00 + shipping.

Carl


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Kwikster said:


> In looking at the Lionel site, the part number is 600-455-41, and the postwar version is 455-41. I'd believe places like ttender.com or traindoctor.com will have them. Many times the newer number is simply a reproduction of the postwar version. I know traindoctor lists it at $3.00 + shipping.
> 
> Carl



I'll check there. Lionel's shipping was ridiculously high for small things so figured I would search around.

I saw somebody had done a interesting change to the derrick on an I Love Toy Trains show. They put a drill bit in place of the bubble tube and changed it to simulate that "digging into the ground".


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The pumping cycle is controlled by the voltage applied to the unit, and by an adjusting screw for the bi-metallic strip that controls the solenoid plunger. The screw looks to be accessible from the bottom of the unit.

Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KarenORichmond said:


> I'll check there. Lionel's shipping was ridiculously high for small things so figured I would search around.
> 
> I saw somebody had done a interesting change to the derrick on an I Love Toy Trains show. They put a drill bit in place of the bubble tube and changed it to simulate that "digging into the ground".




What one do you have the newer one or the post war model?
I think the bubbling light is what gives the derrick it's charm. 

See if you need any other parts for anything else, to save on the shipping.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Karen
Here's a copy of the Lionel adjustment instructions for the Derrick animation adjustment. Hope this helps.
Patrick


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Patrick1544 said:


> Karen
> Here's a copy of the Lionel adjustment instructions for the Derrick animation adjustment. Hope this helps.
> Patrick


 great! thank you. that didn't show up on my searches!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

big ed said:


> What one do you have the newer one or the post war model?
> I think the bubbling light is what gives the derrick it's charm.
> 
> See if you need any other parts for anything else, to save on the shipping.


I have the pumping station (6-12945) and the derrick (6-2305). got both on ebay. Derrick was only missing the oil drums (easy to replace) and pumping station bubbling tube and that black piece that goes on top of it (tube easy to find, black piece I need).

I do like the bubbling light, too! I have a water tower whose bubbling tube won't work anymore and its a tall tube and when I looked before was expensive to replace.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

KarenORichmond said:


> Is there anyway to adjust how often it makes the pumping action?
> 
> And, eventually I would like to have it controlled by the AIU is possible. Anybody tried this?
> 
> and last but not least... I have the derrick and the pumping station and I need another piece (the black piece that sits on the bubble tube) for the pumping station, which I believe are identical. any other places to find it other than Lionel site?





KarenORichmond said:


> I have the pumping station (6-12945) and the derrick (6-2305). got both on ebay. Derrick was only missing the oil drums (easy to replace) and pumping station bubbling tube and that black piece that goes on top of it (tube easy to find, black piece I need).
> 
> I do like the bubbling light, too! I have a water tower whose bubbling tube won't work anymore and its a tall tube and when I looked before was expensive to replace.



Why won't the water tower bubble? Is the tube broken? I've done a lot of experimenting to get mine to work.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

If figured it was like the bubble lights on the Christmas tree ---after a few years they just won't bubble anymore. You have a secret way to fix it ??


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Problem is that it's a waxy based oil. In time it hardens in the base of the tube. Like a clogged artery! This is where the heat rises through the tube and warms the entire solution. Thereby it forms an insulating plug and the small amount of heat generated by the light bulb can't generate enough heat to dissolve the plug, and warm the remaining oil enough to make it bubble. You can try to warm it in some hot water and maybe breakup the hardened wax at the bottom of the tube or replace it with a Christmas light bubble tube.

Patrick


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

is it easy to separate the tube in the christmas light?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Not really that hard. You need to carefully break away the bottom bulb section. Then clean it up with an Xacto knife a bit. Be careful not to apply too much pressure on the bulb while cracking the base open.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

KarenORichmond said:


> If figured it was like the bubble lights on the Christmas tree ---after a few years they just won't bubble anymore. You have a secret way to fix it ??


I've done some experimenting with mine.

Check these out

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18325

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17492

I've had mine for 15+ years. For the first 5 years, it operated probably 3 hours per week during the winter. We then took a 12 year break, now it operates 3+ hours per week during the winter.

Try hotter bulbs, or more voltage. I had my #53 bulb operating on 16 volts for a while, too many bubbles.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't these bubble tubes just quit being able to bubble at some point? I've replaced ones on the Christmas tree that wouldn't bubble any more after a few years.

Also,is the tube in the Christmas light long enough for the water tower?


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I can usually get the bubbles to start if I hold the unit sideways or even upside down for a few minutes to heat the bottom of the tube more. Try gently tapping on the tube with your finger as well. This has worked for me also.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've got an older bubble tube oil. It worked with a hotter bulb. I do notice they need a lot of power and some time to heat up. My older, bigger tube needs 5+ minutes to heat up. Also, someone mentioned placing foil to redirect the heat?


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

If all else fails replacement bubble tubes are readily available for under $10.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I found the smaller ones but not the bigger ones.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

KarenORichmond said:


> I found the smaller ones but not the bigger ones.


I'm surprised the tube won't bubble. As long as it is in tact, it should work. 

Have you checked the voltage?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm with Dave, my tall tower is old and it still works. I don't think a sealed chemical in a tube can go bad? I did have to move the light closer to the bottom of the tube. But like I said a little tin foil might work. It would reflect the heat back to the tube. This would in theory ( I haven't tried it), make more heat faster. Just don't melt anything.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

so what's the story when the christmas bubble lights stop working and nothing I try fixes it? really figured that stuff "went bad" eventually


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't know Karen, I wish I did.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

It has a big bulb in it now --14v. still have to try heating with blow dryer.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Tried blow dryer on it and that didn't help. Tried to look up instructions for taking out the tube but the instructions don't show anything about replacing it. In the meantime I took out the blub and was going to get a new one just to test that theory and before I could take the bulb to go find one I am assuming the cat played with it because it was no longer on the counter. Soooo the only part number for the bulb is a long lionel one. Anybody know some other number for the bulb I can use to search for one?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh..when I looked up instructions they show the base different than mine. You open up a piece on the bottom to get to the bulb and the bulb appears to point up to the tube. Mine is open on the bottom and the bulb is sideways


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

If you have the bayonet base bulb, part #610-2848-300, look for it without the 610 prefix. Available here.

Larry


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

screw bulb


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Karen, could you post a picture of the tower and base?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

All derricks/pumping stations seem to have the bayonet base bulb. What is the complete Lionel part number for the bulb you have?

Larry


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

that's the problem...my bulb is now missing.. I took it out to try the blow dryer thing on the tube and then decided I would try to get a new bulb and see if the bulb just wasn't starting to go out. sat it on counter to take with me to look locally for it and then it disappeared mysteriously (aka kitty I'm sure). 

Mine looks like this one:

http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/74-9809-250.pdf

But if you read instructions, you are suppose to open bottom to get to bulb and mine is just open. shows screw bulb in these instructions


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you'll find that the bulb is somewhat special in that it produces more heat than many common bulbs.


----------

